# Erfahrungen OPC UA auf Sinumerik-Steuerungen



## rwbm (14 März 2020)

Hey an alle!

erster Post im SPS-Forum, also gerne auf Etikettverstöße hinweisen. 
Ich setze mich aktuell mit dem OPC UA Server von Siemens auf einer Sinumerik 840D sl (CNC-Drehmaschine) auseinander und habe dafür die Dokumentation [1]. Für mich sieht das ziemlich vollständig und "ready to use" aus - auch ohne wirkliche Konfi durch den Maschinenhersteller. Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser Steuerung und hat vielleicht sogar schon mit der externen Steuerungsfunktion rumgespielt?

Viele Grüße!

[1] 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...ownload=true&usg=AOvVaw2R44Bx6sWxBKx3VCnxXizj


----------



## sirop (15 April 2020)

Hi.

Ich habe die Zertifikat-basierte Authentifizierung noch nicht hingekriegt. Du etwa?


----------



## rwbm (16 April 2020)

Nope, hab die Maschine auch noch gar nicht aufm Shopfloor stehen. Ich nehme mal an, die Doku hast du durchgeschaut und username/password ist keine Option=


----------



## sirop (16 April 2020)

username/password  ist eine Option, allerdings werden  username/password  dabei mit einer obsoleten Verschluesselungsmethode
kodiert, die von OpenSSL nicht unterstuetzt wird, wohl aber von https://tls.mbed.org . 

Ich habe nun mbed TLS gebaut und getestet. Es bleibt noch, einen kleinen Client zu schreiben, um "username/password" mit dem Siemens Server zu testen.


>schon mit der externen Steuerungsfunktion rumgespielt
Was meinst Du damit genau?


----------



## rwbm (16 April 2020)

Naja, wenn ich die Doku richtig verstanden habe, müsste es ja auch über das Rufen von Methoden und Schreiben von Tags die Möglichkeit geben bspw. einen Auftrag vorzubereiten oder zu pausieren. Wär mega, wenn du mal das NodeSet, das der Server anbietest hier posten könntest (Screenshot, XML, whatever).

Clients gibts ja viele (uaExpert), auch Open Source (Python OPCUA). Da weiß ich aber nicht, ob die Probleme mit mbed TLS kriegen.


----------



## sirop (16 April 2020)

I komme mit uaExpert (username/password Option)  auf den Server und kann da einige Methoden aufrufen/ausfuehren,
z.Bsp., Passwort aendern, Nutzerliste ausgeben...

Unten ein Screenshot vom Nodeset, wie von UaExpert gesehen. Keine Ahnung, wie man das als XML exportiert.


----------

